

Wind farms killing thousands of bats every year - ck2
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2010-10/increasing-wind-turbine-turn-speeds-could-help-reduce-bat-deaths-new-study-says

======
ck2
What's really sad about this is unlike birds which die from direct strikes on
the blades, bats die often just from flying through the negative pressure
between the blades (their lungs explode).

I just saw a thermal video of this on PBS and it shows the bats plummeting to
the ground as they approach the windmill.

